# 75 Gallon Tank Upstairs?



## jbmoyer

Hello, I just got a 75 gallon tank from my uncle and I want to put it upstairs, but I am nervious that in the morning it will be DOWNSTAIRS! What is a good rule of thumb for tank weight and placing it on another floor other then the main foundation floor or basement?

Thank you, this forum is great a wealth of information.

Brett


----------



## James0816

It's really hard to advise on this situation as you would have to know how the home was constructed, joists, is the location next to a load bearing wall, etc.


----------



## jbmoyer

I was thinking about putting it near a corner near an exterior wall. Our house if only about 4 years old, but this is our first Stick built home we come from florida where all homes are concrete block.

One problem is that our home is small and there are NO internal walls on the lower floor. Basicaly a large open space and then upstairs there are multiple rooms. I "think" the tank will be fine, but not sure if I am going to do it yet or not. I did read one thing on a borad. They said it will be gradual and not a WAM! tank falls to first floor. Most likely the floor will just have a dip in it over time. 

Outside
|---------------------------------|
| B........ |T H ........................... |
| A........ |A E ........................... |
| T........ |N R ........................... |
| H ....... |K E ........................... |
|..............................................|
| ...........|................................ |
|............|.................................|
|--------- ...... -------------------
Thank you all.

Brett


----------



## Shotgun

well, it depends.

What type of house do you live in? Is it an appartment, condo, colonial, etc? Also, how old is your house? If you can, try to find the blueprints to your house. You can easily see from there to see if the floors are double-joiced. If they are, then you are safe. You have to keep in mind, that if an area of your house is cleared to be a bathroom, but was turned into another room, then you can put it in there. This is usually true because most bathrooms have to be double joiced inorder to carry the weight a bathtub or jacuzzi full of water.


----------



## James0816

Just build ya a log cabin like we did. Heavy timber trusses will support pretty much anything. I've been debating if I can convince the wife to let me make my sons room into a fish room when he leaves. *#3


----------



## Imaexpat2

Good and very wise advice given by all! Not much more that I could add.


----------



## jbmoyer

Thank you all, great information.

My home is Stick Built and about 4 years old, it is a Single-Family House, not a condo or apt etc... free standing normal house. It would be nice if it was double-joiced, I will look into that. Thank you very much.

Sounds like I might have to wait till we MVOE


----------



## jbmoyer

Thank you great info, I will get my Father in Law to do it


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Also check the way the joists run..Where ever your tank sits youd want the joists to be running away from the front of the tank and not running along the front of the tank . 

front of tank
-----------
| | | |
joists


----------



## bushwhacker

being a builder by trade. if your diagram is correct about the layout of the house. no dont do it . if you turn the tank along the long side of an outside wall you'll be fine.


----------



## jbmoyer

Thank you all, this is great info. I have yet to investigate our house actual floor structure. 

bushwhacker, what you said, is that because my floor joists probably run from the front of the house to the back? someone told me that might be the case since we have esentially no first floor walls.


----------



## bushwhacker

this drawing makes me think .. is the house square or rectangular? the joists will always run the shortest span


----------



## jbmoyer

It is pretty much a rectangle. Front to Back is the longest run. If what you say it true then what is supporting the front and back areas of the second floor? just the exterior walls *frown*J/D*


----------



## bushwhacker

basically yes. you joists would be running from side to side in that layout. so your original placement of the tank would be ok.. the joists will always span the shortest distance between exterior walls.... question? whats in the downstairs? if its just storage or something you may be able to place bracing under where you want the tank.
your diagram seemed to indicate all liveing spaces are on the second floor


----------



## sfame

run the tank vertical to the joist you should be fine


----------



## sfame

if you have a bathroom up there im sure if you have a toilet sink etc and normal stuff in there that weights much more than your tank does


----------



## Nicole85

my friend has his 125gal tank on a 2nd floor. its in the middle of the house where the main structure would be centered around and its against a wall. hope his laidlord isnt reading this. lol


----------

